# Had Another Rider Today...



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

... who told me his last driver was an _expert Uber driver_. "Yeah he's got the system down. He only takes the best rides and _he's making so much money_."


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

An Expert you say.....

BWHAHAHAHAHA...8>)

ROFLMMAO...8>)

just when you get it down...

They go and redesign the app...

Me thinks people are struggling...

To keep their jobs...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> ... who told me his last driver was an _expert Uber driver_. "Yeah he's got the system down. He only takes the best rides and _he's making so much money_."


I had a group of 4 this weekend. 
3 of them were on vacation and it was their first time taking an Uber.

Their friend told them:
"You should see in SF. They have more professional drivers there" 
At this point I thought he was going to say Uber Black since there's no black here. 
But his next line made me turn my head to my left and try to hide my laughter

"They offer water and candies"


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

What a load of codswallop


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I want to be one of those drivers who "only drives in the surge."


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had a group of 4 this weekend.
> 3 of them were on vacation and it was their first time taking an Uber.
> 
> Their friend told them:
> ...


Everyone knows that water and candies is what separates the elite drivers from the ants.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got your water and candies right here!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a rider last month who told me his last driver "easily makes $2K per week."


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had a group of 4 this weekend.
> 3 of them were on vacation and it was their first time taking an Uber.
> 
> Their friend told them:
> ...


Real drivers offer foot massage and ranch dressing,


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> "They offer water and candies"


Some idiots do. Saw it with my own eyes - an Uber driver loading a 36-pack of water in the trunk.
And he was an X driver.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> Some idiots do. Saw it with my own eyes - an Uber driver loading a 36-pack of water in the trunk.
> And he was an X driver.


Hopefully it was those smaller bottles. Pax like those more. Also, it is good,to keep a lemon cut up, some pax like a wedge of lemon for the water.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

pismire said:


> Hopefully it was those smaller bottles. Pax like those more. Also, it is good,to keep a lemon cut up, some pax like a wedge of lemon for the water.


 but it's very gauche to serve the water and lemon without cloth napkins!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

pismire said:


> Real drivers offer foot massage and ranch dressing,


That's disgusting, everyone knows you are supposed to use blue cheese on feet


----------



## Amoore500 (Jan 13, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I had a rider last month who told me his last driver "easily makes $2K per week."


Believeable. I'm right around there between Uber and Lyft


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Amoore500 said:


> Believeable. I'm right around there between Uber and Lyft


I tried to report this post....

but they dont have an option for reporting bullsh*t.....

It must be im not giving the right candies and the wrong bottled water


----------



## Amoore500 (Jan 13, 2018)

Wrb06wrx said:


> I tried to report this post....
> 
> but they dont have an option for reporting bullsh*t.....
> 
> It must be im not giving the right candies and the wrong bottled water


Uber alone


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amoore500 said:


> Believeable. I'm right around there between Uber and Lyft


How many hours and how many miles a week?


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Good for you

I am glad to see you making it work for you.

The bulk of drivers dont make that though.

Some people i talk to always like to talk about how much they make but never seem to have any actual money. 

I do this part time and do well enough that i can do uber instead of getting a supplemental job so i know theres money out there just got to go get it

But i still think its the candies and water...


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

So much hate for the treats! Mints are less than 5 cents and bottles of water are 10 cents each, with maybe one in five passengers taking one. If passengers appreciate it why not?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

henrygates said:


> So much hate for the treats! Mints are less than 5 cents and bottles of water are 10 cents each, with maybe one in five passengers taking one. If passengers appreciate it why not?


 because I don't have time for that crap, don't want to waste even ten cents a trip and don't want to get marked down for the water bottle and mint wrapper trash that the pigs leave behind. My ratings are around 4.9, not that desperate for stars thank you.


----------



## Amoore500 (Jan 13, 2018)

Coachman said:


> How many hours and how many miles a week?


Ummm between 80-90

I'll get up at 4 and do airport runs with Lyft. Then around 10 or so use my two uber filters for the airports so I can get a re-match, then just sit in the queue and chill and take rides out of there the rest of the day. I only drive the streets on Friday and Saturday like around 12.

As for miles probably like 4-500. I don't really care about the mileage I'm at 70,000 my car is a lease with unlimited.

Going to drive until the end of the summer then I'm done. Saving everything


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I stopped handing out water after a group of college guys each took one and left the bottles in my back seat with one sip gone from each.

I still hand out gum, only if the pax see it in my center console and ask. Then I'm happy to hand it out. I used to hand out Orbit (which has wrappers, which can get left in my car) and now I hand out Dentyne Ice/Fire which comes in a blister pack. Almost no one asks for anything besides a clean, safe, efficient ride from point A to point B.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

So at 1150 a week 80 hours you make 14.37 an hour

And at 450 miles a week your making 2.55 a mile? 

Not hating....
just doing math im a machinist during the day so i speak math better than english


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah... the miles and hours don't match. You don't drive 80 hours and put only 450 miles on the car. Not even close. Not on uberX anyway.


----------



## Amoore500 (Jan 13, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Yeah... the miles and hours don't match. You don't drive 80 hours and put only 450 miles on the car. Not even close.


Online not driving the entire time. I just said I'm in the queue after 10 for the rest of the day


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

I would guess 90 hours could get you to $2000 a week..... but not running $450 miles. 

The first $1000 from the prime driving hours wouldn't be too bad, getting the next $1000 from not peak hours would be grueling..

More power to you if you are hitting $2k. But that is a long flippin' work week!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amoore500 said:


> Online not driving the entire time. I just said I'm in the queue after 10 for the rest of the day


What are you earning per mile? Gross.

I gross about 81 cents a mile with a rider in the car, uberx. I see the Kansas City rates are equivalent. I drive during the day. Rarely get surge.

I will drop off at the airport and hope for an immediate pickup. If I get put in the queue the average waiting time now is about 1.5 hours. I don't make money sitting in the airport queue. So that's a no-brainer decision.

I'm not doing this because I like the money. I do it for the absolute flexibility it affords.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> ... who told me his last driver was an _expert Uber driver_. "Yeah he's got the system down. He only takes the best rides and _he's making so much money_."


Must be if he was nice enough to pick up that pax

Ask him or her, so how much did Uber est your cost for this ride is going to be? Oh $5? For a 10 minute ride? Not bad but don't forget it took me about 5 minutes to come pick your arse and afterwards it'll probably be another 5-10 minutes before I get another ping so that's really 20 mins for $5 but Uber only gives me $2.50 and after gas that really amounts to $1 or so for 20 minutes of my time, that's $3/hr.

How did that driver get the system down picking up your behind?


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

pismire said:


> Real drivers offer foot massage and ranch dressing,


If you're getting a foot massage from a random uber driver that's probably not ranch dressing....


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

To earn $2K per week driving 80-90 hours probably makes you a SUV/XL/Select/Premier driver. If I had an SUV and doing only airport rides I could probably clear the same. Too bad we only have X here.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Rakos said:


> An Expert you say.....
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHA...8>)
> 
> ...


Oh yes Rakos, there are many wealthy rideshare drivers who are retiring early thanks to their newfound wealth from this gig economy.

How else do explain these folks waiting for up 2 hours or more in an almost full airport Queue?



MadTownUberD said:


> I stopped handing out water after a group of college guys each took one and left the bottles in my back seat with one sip gone from each.
> 
> I still hand out gum, only if the pax see it in my center console and ask. Then I'm happy to hand it out. I used to hand out Orbit (which has wrappers, which can get left in my car) and now I hand out Dentyne Ice/Fire which comes in a blister pack. Almost no one asks for anything besides a clean, safe, efficient ride from point A to point B.


Let me get this straight. You are giving your PAX gum?

m'kay....


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

I love hearing these stories of the rideshare people making “good” money. Most of them are poor at math, and calculating actual expenses. If you are one of these people please base all calculations on dollars per hour after all expenses. I don’t really want to hear what you made in 400 hours last week. I never heard the guy bragging about making more in 400 hours than the other guy did in 40. It just doesn’t make sense.


It’s like watching a guy at a casino lose hundreds of dollars all day and tell the story how he won $50 on a nickel slot machine. That’s just poor math. Delusional gamblers are like the expert Uber driver.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> To earn $2K per week driving 80-90 hours probably makes you a SUV/XL/Select/Premier driver. If I had an SUV and doing only airport rides I could probably clear the same. Too bad we only have X here.


Even a select driver earning $2.50 per mile has to drive 800 miles with riders to gross $2K. With dead miles that's going to be closer to 1,200 miles.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Well I am proudly at 0 for the week! Can't agree with you more ncnealncn .
These days my income is usually 2 to 400 a week and I only go out when I think I can do 25 or better gross. When all is said and done driving select and x surge, I'm lucky if i can keep my net over $20. Its a challenge here and that means I can't drive most hours. I'm tempted to just drive 1 hour a week Saturday night from 1:30 to 2:30, take my 50 bucks and run home, that seems like the only reliable way to make money these days and even that's getting threatened.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Or like my Uber X pax told me "yeah I was talking to an X driver who said he easily makes $8,000 a month driving for Uber. He said you guys can make a killing with the bonuses and surges Uber offers."

I wanted to punch the pax and then go find the idiot driver who's telling the idiot pax that we make shit tons of money - what a joke. Why would anyone tell pax such bullshit - unless he's driving 120 hours per week, which isn't normal. You're basically ensuring you don't get a tip on that $2.74 minimum fare from the cheap shit.

USE YOUR BRAIN, DUMBASS!



Disgusted Driver said:


> Well I am proudly at 0 for the week! Can't agree with you more ncnealncn .
> These days my income is usually 2 to 400 a week and I only go out when I think I can do 25 or better gross. When all is said and done driving select and x surge, I'm lucky if i can keep my net over $20. Its a challenge here and that means I can't drive most hours. I'm tempted to just drive 1 hour a week Saturday night from 1:30 to 2:30, take my 50 bucks and run home, that seems like the only reliable way to make money these days and even that's getting threatened.


I'm just ahead of you at $45 for the week. I'm killing it!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> ... who told me his last driver was an _expert Uber driver_. "Yeah he's got the system down. He only takes the best rides and _he's making so much money_."


Awesome meme! This pretty good NicCage stuff too~








sellkatsell44 said:


> Must be if he was nice enough to pick up that pax
> 
> Ask him or her, so how much did Uber est your cost for this ride is going to be? Oh $5? For a 10 minute ride? Not bad but don't forget it took me about 5 minutes to come pick your arse and afterwards it'll probably be another 5-10 minutes before I get another ping so that's really 20 mins for $5 but Uber only gives me $2.50 and after gas that really amounts to $1 or so for 20 minutes of my time, that's $3/hr.
> 
> How did that driver get the system down picking up your behind?


Other driver picked up Mr. Informative passenger during a Rush Hour bonus (extra $3). Few hundred of those and Viola!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> but it's very gauche to serve the water and lemon without cloth napkins!


With doilies in the cup holders?



Julescase said:


> Or like my Uber X pax told me "yeah I was talking to an X driver who said he easily makes $8,000 a month driving for Uber. He said you guys can make a killing with the bonuses and surges Uber offers."
> 
> I wanted to punch the pax and then go find the idiot driver who's telling the idiot pax that we make shit tons of money - what a joke. Why would anyone tell pax such bullshit - unless he's driving 120 hours per week, which isn't normal. You're basically ensuring you don't get a tip on that $2.74 minimum fare from the cheap shit.
> 
> ...


Couldn't help it


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> With doilies in the cup holders?
> 
> Couldn't help it
> 
> View attachment 222063


Afterward by UberLaLa !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> With doilies in the cup holders?
> 
> Couldn't help it
> 
> View attachment 222063


Nicely done....

Wonder if Jules saw the author...8>)

Did u photoshop or novelty site...?

Rakos


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Nicely done....
> 
> Wonder if Jules saw the author...8>)
> 
> ...


Photoshop... it had originally started its life as homage I needed to pay to a certain orange baboon house-squatting at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Then I made it a template.

And yea, the author... Julescase's last line gave me a Shawshank Redemption flashback!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Photoshop... it had originally started its life as homage to a certain orange baboon house-squatting at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.
> 
> And yea, the author... Julescase's last line gave me a Shawshank Redemption flashback!


You weren't referring to this were you...?

Rakos


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You weren't referring to this were you...?
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 222068


Mind you, I did this back in 2015, before there was as much momentum as the past year or so.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Most people sign up drive for a while maybe a month or two or even less realize its BS and quit. Thats why Uber dont give a crap because theres always a new succer signing up.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I just don't get why some naive drivers perpetuate the myth that they are making a killing doing rideshare.

Logic dictates that if they were earning as much as was stated, more people would quit their careers and become drivers instead. 

They're only thing they're killing are their souls and cars.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> I just don't get why some naive drivers perpetuate the myth that they are making a killing doing rideshare.
> 
> Logic dictates that if they were earning as much as was stated, more people would quit their careers and become drivers instead.
> 
> They're only thing they're killing are their souls and cars.


There is some truth out there, there are suv drivers making money, however most people only hear what they want to hear and think it applies to all drivers

All the sales jobs I ever had people only look at the top earners and thinks it applies to all sales people

Same with lawyers, everyone assumes all lawyers make money, I am confident I make more than some and don t have as much debt besides my reasonable car payment


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

It comes down to the kind of drive (no pun intended) you have to earn the $$$ and how savvy you are to your area.

Consider two people, working the same 6am-10am block...if person A sits in their house waiting for the first ping to get out there, they are almost certainly earning less than person B who is heading towards locations where they're more likely to receive a ping.

I completely agree Kodyhead that it's much like sales where you have to know your territory in order to earn more and to earn it smartly.

And with the point about lawyers, I couldn't agree more...two lawyers one in PI and one that is a PD...guess which one's starving and eyeballs in debt?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Lyle said:


> Most people sign up drive for a while maybe a month or two or even less realize its BS and quit. Thats why Uber dont give a crap because theres always a new succer signing up.


I think the correct spelling...

of succer is *SUCKER*...8>)

I know cause it's printed...

On my forehead....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Ubering in Stereo (Feb 13, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I just don't get why some naive drivers perpetuate the myth that they are making a killing doing rideshare.


Nothing naive about it. It's a sales pitch to passengers for referral bonuses.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

And here these idiots brag about how much they make...when you should guilt them into tipping because you don't make a lot.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Good for you
> 
> I am glad to see you making it work for you.
> 
> ...


NY rates are the highest in the US, they're more than double what the vast majority in the US get.



henrygates said:


> So much hate for the treats! Mints are less than 5 cents and bottles of water are 10 cents each, with maybe one in five passengers taking one. If passengers appreciate it why not?


In Houston, uber's paying you a pathetic $2.29 for a minimum fare ride.

You've got no business giving pax anything at the horrible pay rates you get.

And to make it worse, pax will expect EVERY driver to give them freebies.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I just don't get why some naive drivers perpetuate the myth that they are making a killing doing rideshare.


Hey we _ARE_ making a killing doing rideshare. Killing our cars, killing our lives, killing our financial outlook...


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Killing our hopes and dreams!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I just don't get why some naive drivers perpetuate the myth that they are making a killing doing rideshare.
> 
> Logic dictates that if they were earning as much as was stated, more people would quit their careers and become drivers instead.
> 
> They're only thing they're killing are their souls and cars.


It could be for recruiting. Once in a while a rider must be interested in how to make so much easy money.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I firmly believe..

That there are some at Uber...

That hail from the casino business...8>O

Get ya hooked...

Then bleed you dry...8>)

All the while lining their own pockets...

Rakos


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Whenever I did fübr X I would pop the trunk stay in the car and leave the car running...

" I have to stay in the car... ( muffled you cheap non tipping Walmart groceries/ going to the airport at 4 In the morning passenger )


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I have water but it is refilled from tap. Riders asks me, I say honestly, I just have my own bottles but they're refilled from tap water and in the back. You want me to stop and get you one?

Professional, right?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I have water but it is refilled from tap. Riders asks me, I say honestly, I just have my own bottles but they're refilled from tap water and in the back. You want me to stop and get you one?
> 
> Professional, right?


That sounds like a recipe for trouble...

I spend $.20 each for a 24 pack case...

It is returned in tips 1000%...

Best $2.00 investnent I make...8>)

Rakos


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It could be for recruiting. Once in a while a rider must be interested in how to make so much easy money.


When pax ask me this question I tell them either sell drugs or start a Ponzi scheme.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I didnt mean to stir the pot this much, 

it just didnt add up to me...

And thats the whole idea though the more you tell them its only something to do if you cant find work elsewhere the pays not that good less people will start ubering bringing back surge.... then those of us that are still ubering will start killin it


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Rakos said:


> That sounds like a recipe for trouble...
> 
> I spend $.20 each for a 24 pack case...
> 
> ...


Really, most people never ask anymore. Only a few Pax have asked recently for taking medication 

Cost for a 24 pack is not much and tax deductible but I don't care. It's tap water or nada.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

I am a "No!" man
Do you have water? - No!
Do you have gum? - No!
Do you have an Eye-Phone charger? - No!
Do you have an aux-cord? - No!
Can I ... - No!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> I am a "No!" man
> Do you have water? - No!
> Do you have gum? - No!
> Do you have an Eye-Phone charger? - No!
> ...


(not that I would offer any of the above, except for charger cord)

Will you give me 5 stars? - No!
Will you give me kudos? - No!
Will you give me a good review? - No!
Will you give me a tip? - No!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

henrygates said:


> So much hate for the treats! Mints are less than 5 cents and bottles of water are 10 cents each, with maybe one in five passengers taking one. If passengers appreciate it why not?


Because instead of making .13 on that ride, now you lost .02. And they always order/take more than one bottle, open it, take a sip, then leave the rest just sitting there. Now you lost .47 and you don't have water for the next group of four who report you for unprofessionalism and a dirty car.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

I would have said,"I do have water and candy, but since I'm unprofessional apparently they're $20 each if you want them"


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Or like my Uber X pax told me "yeah I was talking to an X driver who said he easily makes $8,000 a month driving for Uber. He said you guys can make a killing with the bonuses and surges Uber offers."
> 
> I wanted to punch the pax and then go find the idiot driver who's telling the idiot pax that we make shit tons of money - what a joke. Why would anyone tell pax such bullshit - unless he's driving 120 hours per week, which isn't normal. You're basically ensuring you don't get a tip on that $2.74 minimum fare from the cheap shit.
> 
> ...


Recruiters don't drive for money, they drive to trawl suckers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> Recruiters don't drive for money, they drive to trawl suckers.


So how many rides do you have to give to score a $50 referral?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> So how many rides do you have to give to score a $50 referral?


If the refferal were only $50 there would be no ants.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

pismire said:


> Hopefully it was those smaller bottles. Pax like those more. Also, it is good,to keep a lemon cut up, some pax like a wedge of lemon for the water.


 And a straw, so the lipstick isn't ruined


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

It's definitely different per driver. Fortunately I haven't experienced that (yet). Passengers don't take water generally until after I offer, they usually decline, or they always ask before taking one. I've never had any trash in my vehicle (unfinished bottles or otherwise) at the end of the day. Some amenities work out for some.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I had a rider last month who told me his last driver "easily makes $2K per week."


Doing what? Robbing banks?


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

people lie about how much they make, always have and always will.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I want to be one of those drivers who "only drives in the surge."


Plenty of room in the club!


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I view myself first as a human. It is HOT in FL. I get 16.9 oz bottles in a 24 or 35 pack for 10 cents each. I have had some people drain a bottle, and while gasping for air ask for a 2nd. I have often not gotten tip from a group that used 5 bottles. But, I got a $10 tip from a guy who drank 2.

When I was stuck in a 5 seater, I could not find room for the bottles. I hated that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TedInTampa said:


> I view myself first as a human. It is HOT in FL. I get 16.9 oz bottles in a 24 or 35 pack for 10 cents each. I have had some people drain a bottle, and while gasping for air ask for a 2nd. I have often not gotten tip from a group that used 5 bottles. But, I got a $10 tip from a guy who drank 2.
> 
> When I was stuck in a 5 seater, I could not find room for the bottles. I hated that.


It's hot in Texas, too. But I've never once had anybody ask me for a water. I've had a couple ask me to turn up the A/C. I'm happy to do that.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Wrb06wrx said:


> I didnt mean to stir the pot this much,
> 
> it just didnt add up to me...
> 
> And thats the whole idea though the more you tell them its only something to do if you cant find work elsewhere the pays not that good less people will start ubering bringing back surge.... then those of us that are still ubering will start killin it


Have you checked the airport queue lately? People are coming from all over Earth to drive, and eager to get the peanuts.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> Have you checked the airport queue lately? People are coming from all over Earth to drive, and eager to get the peanuts.


Yeah I don't understand it. Since they changed the rules I sat in the staging lot a total of two times. Each time I left after about an hour and fifteen minutes when there seemed little hope of getting a ride anytime soon. Now I just take my occasional immediate pickup after dropping off. If no ping, I'm gone. I can't for the life of me figure out who these 150 people are who sit in that lot for hours every day. Can't figure it out.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

TedInTampa said:


> I view myself first as a human. It is HOT in FL. I get 16.9 oz bottles in a 24 or 35 pack for 10 cents each. I have had some people drain a bottle, and while gasping for air ask for a 2nd. I have often not gotten tip from a group that used 5 bottles. But, I got a $10 tip from a guy who drank 2.
> 
> When I was stuck in a 5 seater, I could not find room for the bottles. I hated that.


I am the new man, evolved for global warming. I'm comfy at 80 deg. and can tolerate 100 for hours with just a little lukewarm water to moisten my lips. No water given out in my car, they can learn to enjoy the heat with me!


Coachman said:


> Yeah I don't understand it. Since they changed the rules I sat in the staging lot a total of two times. Each time I left after about an hour and fifteen minutes when there seemed little hope of getting a ride anytime soon. Now I just take my occasional immediate pickup after dropping off. If no ping, I'm gone. I can't for the life of me figure out who these 150 people are who sit in that lot for hours every day. Can't figure it out.


Are you at DFW or Love Field? I wouldn't drop off my Grandma (RIP) at DFW, biggest nightmare of an airport this side of Hades International. Would ask $1000 minimum.



Friendly Jack said:


> Doing what? Robbing banks?


A passenger made a business offer... steer those pax who want Christmas trees to him for 10% of sale.. said I would double what I make from Uber... he doesn't get it.. I would at least quadruple my earnings if I was interested in crossing to the dark side... jmo (crap now I feel compelled to disclaim that my post is only my opinion  we really do learn by example.)


----------



## J. Xephon (Mar 19, 2018)

Today a lady pax told me a former teacher makes *$**75k* (doing Uber, Lyft, & Ride Austin),









...at least she gave a $10 tip.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had a group of 4 this weekend.
> 3 of them were on vacation and it was their first time taking an Uber.
> 
> Their friend told them:
> ...


Please tell me you 1* them!!!!!!



Coachman said:


> I had a rider last month who told me his last driver "easily makes $2K per week."


Yes, because he lies in order to get future ants signing up and he's getting that much in bonuses. Maybe.



Zebonkey said:


> Some idiots do. Saw it with my own eyes - an Uber driver loading a 36-pack of water in the trunk.
> And he was an X driver.


Definitely a newbie who is a follower of Harry Campbell!



Amoore500 said:


> Believeable. I'm right around there between Uber and Lyft


You're new. Wait till the honeymoon is over and Luber screws you regularly!



Steve B.. said:


> If you're getting a foot massage from a random uber driver that's probably not ranch dressing....


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ncnealncn said:


> I love hearing these stories of the rideshare people making "good" money. Most of them are poor at math, and calculating actual expenses. If you are one of these people please base all calculations on dollars per hour after all expenses. I don't really want to hear what you made in 400 hours last week. I never heard the guy bragging about making more in 400 hours than the other guy did in 40. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> It's like watching a guy at a casino lose hundreds of dollars all day and tell the story how he won $50 on a nickel slot machine. That's just poor math. Delusional gamblers are like the expert Uber driver.


Other costs, and these things DO happen:

1) Lyft rider with creamy star****s drink, sitting in front seat, turns to the back to share with her mommie and the cup basically explodes. Creamy shit went all over the seat, down into the crack down the side near the center console and Lyft gave me $40, where the woman tried to give me $5 to clean up and I told her to keep it as I took a pic of HER (why are you doing that?). Had it cleaned, but couldn't drive for 2 days because the car wouldn't dry and I was also out the money of driving that weekend night as well. I now do not allow people in my car with any kind of to-go cup, especially star****s. Which leads me to... I probably lost $200 in rides that weekend.

2) Papa with 2 tween daughters who had a big slurpee each, bright red color. I rolled down my window and said "I can't take you with those drinks, motioning to the daughters. Father said, 'YOU HAVE TO DRIVE US, DON'T YOU?' and I said nope. He started to become aggressive and argumentative, so I just drove off and as I did, he punched my car leaving a $1,000 dent that I can't afford to fix. Uber? Their deductible is $1,000 and they thought it was only worth $700 anyway so they said I could suck their D so to speak. This important life lesson was I will simply drive on if I see something like this and leave no explanation. $1000 loss.

3) Woman texts me "I have a big dog" and I respond, "as long as he sits on the floor" and she didn't answer. Mistake here was I should have taken her silence as a .... CLUE! As I arrive, pull into her driveway, she's walking out with this giant furry out of control maybe collie/St Bernhard mix lunging and yelping. I should have cancelled and taken off immediately, but NOOOOOO.... what if it's a "service dog" or WTF they're calling it and I'll get in trouble? She continues to the car (My door is locked as always while I assess each ride) and click! She can't get in. Meantime, dog is lunging against my car. I yelled at her, YOUR DOG IS SCRATCHING MY CAR, she's too close for me to back out, and she's telling me he'll be better in the car. As if. $450 worth of damage to my car that Lyft hasn't addressed yet. So I'm not driving for them.

4) I always leave ample room in front of me, so much so that assholes frequently see it as an invitation to cut in line. I'm similarly placed behind a car at an intersection one evening and suddenly it is slammed into reversed headed my way. I honk my horn, scream and grip my wheel, holding fast onto the brake so I don't ram the car behind me (which I didn't, luckily). She pulls back up to the intersection as if nothing happened. Long story, she was DUI and I called the police, helicopter followed me (my lights blinking per their instruction) and her car was towed, I believe she was arrested (for five minutes I'm sure). My neck is killing me, I'm getting treatments and my car is not doing well at all. Dead battery, had that replaced and the guys who change my oil monthly said that the engine mounts are also damaged. Oh, her insurance company is claiming "I" rear-ended HER!

Long story short, this driving does not simply come with costs of gas and wear-and-tear. I'm glad some of you are making bank, but most of us are not.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

I laugh at the stories pax tell me the type of cars they've gotten picked up in that aren't uber/lyft standard...from landscaper to 2 seater vehicles and everything in between 
This thread was hilarious from beginning to end...thank you


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Or like my Uber X pax told me "yeah I was talking to an X driver who said he easily makes $8,000 a month driving for Uber. He said you guys can make a killing with the bonuses and surges Uber offers."
> 
> I wanted to punch the pax and then go find the idiot driver who's telling the idiot pax that we make shit tons of money - what a joke. Why would anyone tell pax such bullshit - unless he's driving 120 hours per week, which isn't normal. You're basically ensuring you don't get a tip on that $2.74 minimum fare from the cheap shit.
> 
> ...


People who inflate how much they make are likely hoping to sign people up for the bonus. New drivers get the best rides (honeymoon) until that wears off and they start cancelling the shit rides and Uber retaliates. Still, the lying fools get their bonuses because they work out during the honeymoon.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I had a rider last month who told me his last driver "easily makes $2K per week."


Maybe he meant per year....


----------



## Smitty in the Lou (Apr 17, 2018)

I ubered in SF once. It was a kid in a pretty dirty Honda civic with his dog in his passenger seat. Not exactly super professional. I didnt care but lets not pretend there is a different standard there.


----------

